# name something you have in your purse



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

my pistol


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Memory stick


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Warm vanilla sugar hand sanitizer from Bath & Body Works.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

believe it or not a razor


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Pink grapefruit tic tacs


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Pens & Paper


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

doritos and breath mints


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

i don't have a purse i'm gangsta *****


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

free samples of advil


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

your phone number


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

An archaic palm pilot from the year 2001.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

a blue DS lite


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Pepperspray and a 5 in' bottle of lousiana hot sauce  yep that's how I roll


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Clean and Clear oil-absorbing sheets.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Raspberry lemonade chapstick


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

passport


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't have a purse so I'll look in Perfectionist's: handcuffs and a dead frog!


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

A skull watch


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Barnes and Noble membership card


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

glue stick


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

house key.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

a little xfactor ball on mykey chain that lights up and changes color.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

sugarfree gum


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

mind_games said:


> I don't have a purse so I'll look in Perfectionist's: handcuffs and a dead frog!


:wife Hey now! You never look in a woman's purse!

Thank goodness he didn't see the whip...


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

a pair of earplugs. had them in there for OM last friday but it turned out it wasn't that loud and they weren't necessary


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

hannah montanna hair glitter


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

my badge for the hospital


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

The keys to two businesses, none of them my own. Heh, people trust me...fools!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Vampire teeth. Man, I get so excited about free stuff.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Sunglasses


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

Flashcards


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> :wife Hey now! You never look in a woman's purse!
> 
> Thank goodness he didn't see the whip...


I was going to ask about that, but it all made sense after reading your post about having to work the streets to pay off bills. :b


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

a PIN code from Burger King


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

charcoal


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

you!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

It's not a purse, it's european!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

man bags! sounds like a euphemism for something else....


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

That's just nuts.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

don't get testy.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

leonardess said:


> man bags! sounds like a euphemism for something else....


woah!...youre very naughty :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't know what you mean......


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

paleontologists carry purses?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

it's a pretty purse, isn't it?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

nutrigrain bar


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

cash! yipee!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

my organizer


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

In America, when they say "purse", do they mean, the thing you put your money in (directly) or the bag you put over your shoulder?


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

David Copperfield by Charles Dickens. It makes up 80% of the weight.


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

Banzai said:


> In America, when they say "purse", do they mean, the thing you put your money in (directly) or the bag you put over your shoulder?


The bag you put over your shoulder


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

quietriverrunsdeep said:


> The bag you put over your shoulder


:lol I was wondering why people were putting in an awful amount of stuff for a "purse".


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Banzai said:


> :lol I was wondering why people were putting in an awful amount of stuff for a "purse".


Come in all sizes though. Not a wallet. Not a bookbag. I can put a few books in my medium size purse.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Raspberry splash lipgloss.
It's delicious.


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Receipts


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

Napkins. Yes, napkins. LOL.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hip flask. not hip, so I have to keep it in my handbag.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

my 2 work badges.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

An "I voted" sticker


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Sachet of mayo.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a size 364 battery. Anyone want it?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

amethyst stone


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Hershey Kisses and a King Kong movie


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A gift card to Barnes and Noble.


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

1 year old receipts


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

rolling papers........... for my tobacco.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Index cards and pens


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Keys.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

cough drops


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

toothbrush. and Macleans. I dazzle em, baby.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

rolaids.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

my date book, scarf, oreo's, pen, glasses, tylenol... alot more! my to work bag!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

a dead rat.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

18+ card.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

A bracelet


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A candy bar. I can't believe it's been in there for days and I still haven't eaten it!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

chapstick loads of it!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't actually own a purse, so I'll be listing the items that would exist within the purse of my wildest fantasies. First item: keys


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a wallet, ummm I'd say money.:roll

The Captain Obvious award goes to....


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A Hannah Montanna watch


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Baked potato with chives and sour cream.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Wallet.
Pen.
A mini packet of tissue.
1984.
Crossword puzzles from the newspaper.
Chapstick.
Lens cleaner.
Gum.
Lint.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Tickets to the 2010 Olympics YEYEAH


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Tickets to the 2010 Olympics YEYEAH


Ack so [email protected]@!
^^Such a 'hip' place to be located


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the ghosts of four exes....


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A small pack of crayons


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Pocket Spanish-Croatian dictionary


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

My seizure medication.

I don't leave my house without it...


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

guitar pick!
cards.
cash a bit.
tissue.
camera?
foundation.
lip balm.

think this is too much of "something you have"  weird


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

epril said:


> A candy bar. I can't believe it's been in there for days and I still haven't eaten it!


I had a General Mills Honey Nut Cheerios Milk 'n Cereal bar in my bag for about 8 months. I finally ate it one day because I was starving. I felt really anxious after I ate it, sort of like when a child loses their security blanket or something.
It made me very angry with myself...


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

A candy cane


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

directions to a party!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

An allbran bar!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Moths and dust


----------



## miniman45 (Dec 9, 2009)

A Makro card  jealous??


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> directions to a party!


did you go yet? How was it? tell us!!

a small spade.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leonardess said:


> did you go yet? How was it? tell us!!
> 
> a small spade.


The party was fine. I was there as an escort, so no drinking or heavy carousing for me. Still, good food and nice people.

I have another cd in my purse.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

business cards


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Emergency French toast


----------

